# Chicken pictures and double spurs



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Here are a few horrible pictures of some of my flock. They don't like to pose for me so they tend to be kind of blurry.

This is Elsa



















Here is a horrible picture of the double spurs on my roo










I will add some more pictures when they upload.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Here is another of Big Red










Another of Big Red and Elsa with a couple ladies in the background.










I have to try to get some of the other girls, they were not cooperative at all.










Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your chickens look great.You had the same problem I had.I mostly got pictures of their rears.I have a rooster with double spurs.The second set curled up into his leg.I found it when it started cutting into his skin.I cut them off with wire cutters.That was more than 10 yrs ago and fortunately they never grew back but I continue to check him out often.Looks like your rooster's spurs are growing normally.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice pics, Zamora. Elsa looks like an EE, but what kind of comb is that?
I have a hen with spurs. Several times in the past I have found her hanging upside down with her spur stuck in the fencing. 

To take good shots, go out around 10 am when they are all looking for a nap. Take a cup of coffee with you. Be prepared to sit a while. And you should get some shots. I don't know why these chickens always turn away from a camera. I've only had one that would pose looking into the camera and stand still.

Here's two of her and one of Fern.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Nice pics, Zamora. Elsa looks like an EE, but what kind of comb is that?


Thanks for the compliments from you both. I'm not sure what Elsa is actually. My husband got her with three other hens from a guy that was selling all his flock. They were all in terrible shape and I mean TERRIBLE. All the guy had them for was eggs and the pen they were in was horribly overcrowded. All of them were terribly hen pecked and the guy had butchered their poor wings. I honestly didn't think they were going to live very long at all so when they went through the molt recently and grew their new feathers, I was amazed at how beautiful they all were! They are hardy and healthy now and all have been pretty good egg layers. I'm very happy with them and I promise to try for pics of the other ladies.

Oh, she lays blue eggs too if that makes any difference. 

Your ladies are stunning!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good pictures!I love looking at everyone's flock.Elsa looks like an Americauna and they lay colored eggs.The Brahma was georgeous,another good breed.people say I'm stupid for naming my chickens and it's nice to know I've got a lot of good company out there.I don't feel all alone!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The only reason I don't name mine is because I can't remember what I named them by the next day! Mainly because the red ones all look alike.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> The only reason I don't name mine is because I can't remember what I named them by the next day! Mainly because the red ones all look alike.


Hahaha, same here lol. I named one of my Black Star's only recently and it's because she "talks" alot. I named her 'Gabby.' I havnt named none of my other birds lol.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well, they are all named for a reason. Big Red is pretty obvious...who hasn't had a rooster named Big Red? Of course the other RIR we have is a hen and she's named after everyone's favorite redhead...Lucy. Elsa is so named because of her beautiful white and grey feathers, she looked like she was covered in snow when we first got her...snow...frozen...Elsa. The we have Breezy named after my favorite football player...Drew Brees because she is black and gold. Smokey named because well...she is smokey. Big girl is the Orpington looking one because she is huge and CopyCat because everything Big Girl does, Copy Cat is right behind her doing the exact same thing. 

I think I need to get out more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She looks like an EE with a silkie comb.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> She looks like an EE with a silkie comb.


Anything is a possibility. Honestly all their combs were in pretty raggedy condition when we got them. They may have been pecked on so much they are deformed...who knows? They are well loved and cared for now is all I know and they lay pretty and yummy eggs.


----------

